# YES!!!! Math Honours 9!!!



## Rosette (Mar 15, 2010)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

Got letter from Pinetree Secondary right now

and I got in MATH HONOURS 9!!!!!!!!!!1

I'm so excited!!!!!!!!!!

My mom's SO buying me a new cube today


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 15, 2010)

...do you have to apply for courses in BC?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 15, 2010)

Rosette said:


> and I got in MATH HONOURS 9!!!!!!!!!!1


Exciting! What topics do they cover?


----------



## Rosette (Mar 15, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> Rosette said:
> 
> 
> > and I got in MATH HONOURS 9!!!!!!!!!!1
> ...



They have math science and humanities

I applied for science and math

too bad I didn't get science...


----------



## Rosette (Mar 15, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> ...do you have to apply for courses in BC?



This is Math honours

You can get in math principles easily but

you have to take a exam to pass and get into honours


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 15, 2010)

Rosette said:


> This is Math honours
> 
> You can get in math principles easily but
> 
> you have to take a exam to pass and get into honours



Well then, congrats!!


----------



## Rosette (Mar 15, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Rosette said:
> 
> 
> > This is Math honours
> ...



THANKS SO MUCH!!!!

I'm gonna ask my mom for a megaminx!!!!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 15, 2010)

Rosette said:


> THANKS SO MUCH!!!!
> 
> I'm gonna ask my mom for a megaminx!!!!



Ask for 3. That way 1 seems reasonable.


----------



## blah (Mar 15, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> Rosette said:
> 
> 
> > and I got in MATH HONOURS 9!!!!!!!!!!1
> ...


I heard chapter 1 was on paracompact spaces.


----------



## TheBB (Mar 15, 2010)

What the h*** is math honours?


----------



## Edward (Mar 15, 2010)

TheBB said:


> What the h*** is math honours?



Is that criticizing his spelling of "Honors" as "Honours", or are you really clueless about this?


----------



## esquimalt1 (Mar 15, 2010)

lol I'm from Victoria B.C. I'm not in honours this year but at my school it's like almost the same. I don't know why they didn't put me in because I'm like probably the best in my class, and I'm much better at math than lots of people in honours.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 15, 2010)

Edward said:


> Is that criticizing his spelling of "Honors" as "Honours"



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_and_British_English_spelling_differences#-our.2C_-or

What's wrong with the spelling?


----------



## Edward (Mar 15, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Is that criticizing his spelling of "Honors" as "Honours"
> ...



Nothing, that's why I'm wondering what he's talking about. He can't be that clueless about this...


----------



## TheBB (Mar 16, 2010)

Edward said:


> TheBB said:
> 
> 
> > What the h*** is math honours?
> ...



I'm clueless about math honours, but well aware of the differences between American and British English, thank you very much. I have many favorite pastimes, but none include extensive knowledge of the educational systems of other countries, particularly not the British one.

So, since I didn't get an answer to my question, I'll ask again: What, pray tell, is math honours?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 16, 2010)

I too am curious.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Mar 16, 2010)

Im also somewhat curious.

If you dont mind me asking how old are you? Trying to get a scope on how intense this is.


----------



## Owen (Mar 16, 2010)

I asked some guy on Youtube about this, and he said it was when you get special recognition or prize when you get some of the best grades in your school.

Seems sort of discriminatory, but congratulations anyway.


----------



## blah (Mar 16, 2010)

Edward said:


> TheBB said:
> 
> 
> > What the h*** is math honours?
> ...


Says the guy who didn't know what 'A' Levels meant.


----------



## Edward (Mar 16, 2010)

blah said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > TheBB said:
> ...



:confused::confused:
Got me there... I shut up now.


----------



## TheBB (Mar 16, 2010)

Well whatever it is, I assume congratulations are in order.


----------



## chinesed00d (Mar 16, 2010)

Rosette said:


> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> Got letter from Pinetree Secondary right now
> 
> ...



LOL i go to terry fox and used go to pinetree for chinese school on saturdays


----------



## Samania (Mar 16, 2010)

good to know that someone likes math :O 

im in regular math.. kinda slow but i prefer it than honour classes. lucky getting a new cube >:O


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 16, 2010)

Owen said:


> Seems sort of discriminatory


lolno


----------



## Samania (Mar 16, 2010)

chinesed00d said:


> LOL i go to terry fox and used go to pinetree for chinese school on saturdays




whoah.. is there a school called terry fox?


----------



## Meep (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm in BC and back in my high school, 'honors' classes are just advanced classes. In my case we didn't have to take an exam to get in; If we got a decent enough mark they'd invite us to it next year.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 17, 2010)

Where I go, Honors classes is a bit more advanced and greatly accelerated. As in, instead of covering one lesson in two days, we cover it in one day. And believe me, they will start having you prep, prep, prep, prep, prep, prep, prep, prep, prep, prep, prep, prep, prep, prep, and, let's not forget, prep.


----------

